# Looking for info on this GT and parts



## ratina (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone know what I have here? I don't know much about bmx. Year and value?

None of the parts came together except the frame/fork/crank/sprocket

Tires are basically NOS.


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 16, 2011)

The serial number should tell you model and teayr info, or at least just year.

By looking at it I would say early 90s Pro model. The earlier GT logo in the dropouts means its earlier than mid 90s and the newer GT logo on the bologne stamp points to after the late 80s. Generally.

The 4130 stamp means its a full cromo frame so probably a pro. The top tube lenth could help too.

the seat and pedals are from probably a mid-late 90s vertigo or performer

blackwall tires were used mostly in the 90s, you have the race tread as opposed to the shallower freestyle tread


----------



## ratina (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Where would i decode the serial number at? 

Do you know the value of this stuff? 


Thanks again

Ben


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 17, 2011)

Im trying to remember but its very basic, first 4 digits should be month and year i think.

The Frame could vary a ton, depending on year model, condition, If its a pro model with the original fork and no suprises, maybe $150 towards the top end

tires maybe $60
pedals $20-40 
seat and clamp id give for whatever someone would give me.


----------



## ratina (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll have to get up in the rafters and get the serial number. Sounds easy enough.

The fork has the Dyno "D" stamp on the dropouts, would that be original? 

Thanks for the prices, I appreciate it.


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 21, 2011)

The dyno fork would not be original although it looks pretty good on there


----------



## ratina (Mar 31, 2011)

The serial number is 12920967 with an I stamped under it. Would it be a 92 then?


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 2, 2011)

December '92... so It was almost certainly a '93 model. The I is the model ID which makes it an "Interceptor" This was my first thought on the model but i didnt think they had the 4130 stamp there so I thought better. 

Most of those GT parts would work nicely (era corraect) on that bike, the crank is not original though


----------



## ratina (Apr 3, 2011)

ericbaker said:


> December '92... so It was almost certainly a '93 model. The I is the model ID which makes it an "Interceptor" This was my first thought on the model but i didnt think they had the 4130 stamp there so I thought better.
> 
> Most of those GT parts would work nicely (era corraect) on that bike, the crank is not original though





Thanks for all your help. What would a 93 interceptor frame be worth?


----------

